# 8N front weight ideas



## russ (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking for good ideas to add weight to front of my 1950 8N. Front wheels don't accept wheel weights and I need to counterbalance for a bush hog/disk/giant hill by my cabin. I am inclined to pull the stock hoop bumper and have my local welder create something but would like to see if any of you have found other solutions...would like to keep the appearance clean and tires full of air, not liquid. Thanks!


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I have used 3"X 3" X 30" square tubing, welded cap on one end and then filled with re-bar cut to length (or concrete) and then weld the cap at other end. Each one weighs approx 40#'s and I added them to my Yanmar.

The front bumper has a simple hanger bolted at each end...that way I can add the tubes depending on the amount of weight necessary. Also the 'Capped Ends' prevent them from sliding or falling out. I have since removed it all...and added a FEL ...but I still use them on my other Yanmars.

Mark


----------



## russ (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks...sounds like a good idea..I can maybe make a bracket on the stock bumper to accept the tubes you describe to get the forward weight I need.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Russ,

I was just about to show off with my detailed pictures....but like many others, I lost them in a hard drive crash a few months ago.

The brackets were just 1/2" flat stock welded into a "U", bolted to the original bumper with holes drilled to accept 3/8" by 4" pins just above each weighted tube. Mine were mounted fairly low starting at the front axle height...so I could open my hood! They looked nice and clean all painted up, but nothing too fancy.

Good luck,

Mark


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

I filled my front tires with liquid to add the weight to the front but I saw that you didnt want to do that. Let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## RitchieDon (May 2, 2006)

I wrapped 2 24' tow chains & a couple of binders around the front bumper, top to bottom. It looks pretty good and is real handy to have them there when you need them. I don't know how much they weigh but there is no way I could lift them. It really stabilized the front end when I hook to the brush hog & also when I have the wood chipper attached. That thing weighs 1200 lbs.


----------

